# Indian 5/16/12 AM.



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Got on the water around 8:45am and had the first eye in the boat right at 9am, thought it was gonna be a great day. Trolled up the west side of the lake over to Seminole Island and back down to wolf island. Was on the water till 1pm and only ended up with 3 keeper eyes 3-4 dinks and a perch. No white bass today which I thought was weird. After the wind picked up it made it pretty rough in my flat bottom. Oh well still boated a few....picked one keeper up on mistake and my buddy caught his on a chrome and red crank, not sure the brand. Not a bad day on the lake, at least I wasn't at home on the couch! Be back at it on sat. if time allows

Linebacker43


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm going to try to make it up friday evening as well as all weekend seeing as how I am kid free this weekend!!! New Moon and maybe it's a "super" new moon like that slayfest we had 2 weeks ago!!

1st bite is 6 a.m. Hit it and you'll have a good day.Miss it,and it'll be a slow day.

We only caught 2 white bass last night,but they were on the bigger side.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

I fished last night from 530 pm to 830 pm. I keeper eye. Caught it between blackhawk and Chippewa. Two 18" cats. Also tried in front of oldfield, bass pro, and the big area I think everyone calls the hump, close to the lakeview ramp. Cat all three fish back to back and thought I meight have been on something. Was hoping for two keepers. My fish sandwhich got a little bigger. Did use the planer boards some and it was fairly easy. I will be up Fri Night and sometime Sat as I am kid free also this weekend.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

Caught my keeper on Bomber A-B02 Red Crawdad


Do Saugeye's live in schools?

Can anyone give me some general areas to go troll for them? Other than around Blackhawk-Chippewa and Lakeview?


----------



## Biggun's (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update guys. Looks like should be a great fishing (hopefully catching) weekend. I too will have the loony toon afloat fri eve and saturday. It will be that tan / maroon voyager pontoon that will be pullin offshore planer boards around the lake. 
See ya on the lake.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm gonna be gone this weekend guys, so don't catch 'em all


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

speedyr said:


> Caught my keeper on Bomber A-B02 Red Crawdad
> 
> 
> Do Saugeye's live in schools?
> ...


Not schools,but sometimes you can find a pack of them hugging bottom.Take my 1st trip this season.4 keepers in a half hour within a 100' circle.Nothing a day later in that spot.

In 2006,I hammered 1 certain buoy with well over 100 keepers in 1 season.That is the one I call wp #43. That buoy has never been replaced on that exact spot and I still hit that spot if I'm in the area.

I have no general area. As soon as I hit the main lake from whatever launch I use,I start trolling.Pew,cranetown,seminole,chipewa,blackhawk,pew again,etc,.

I used to troll the blackhawk channel but it's been too shallow and weedy the last couple years. Just have to troll,catch 1,mark it,and keep hitting it for some more.Most of the time it's straglers.Catch 1 here,hour later catch 1,hour later catch another one.Just gotta be at the right spot at the right time.Get a double/triple,hammer that spot,leave that spot when it slows,then hammer it again a little later!!!


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks..last 2 questions then I will stop bothering you....How do you use rubberbands? 
And you said 85' behind the boat. Isn't that an awful long line to pull a crank on? AT 
38' my cranks were bouncing bottom at 5-6ft of water...


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

Ijun Laker 45, I do not think that I will be hurting your odds much. My goal this year is to boat 40 keepers....I now hyave two from 5 trips. AT this rate, it will take me 100 trips!!!!I am not sure that I can neglect the rest of my life. I am not even going to factor the gas costs/lure cost to fish ratio...(but I am at about 60.00 as fish now!!!)


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Are there crappie at Indian? I hear a lot of people pulling in white bass and saugeye, but you don't hear about people boating as many crappie. If they are, where do you get em?


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

i see people around the lilly pads at blackhawk.


----------



## Biggun's (May 7, 2007)

Hey Northern, lots of nice crappie in there. Just about anywhere around the lake that you can find lilly pads or stick ups is good. Lot of people fish Dunn's Pond near Moundwood, or Lucy's Pond near Blackhawk. I also heard several people talk about the reserve up in North East corner of lake. Haven't fished it myself but lots of small channels with loads of lilly pads. Good map out on Indian Lake.com. Good luck


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

I will be giving the lake a try tonight. I hope to boat at least 4 keeper eyes between two people.....


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

fished from 530 pm to 930 pm on 05-18. 3 keepers, 1 dink, and one almost big enough. 4 of the eyes came on Bomber ACC Craw/Chartreuse Belly
Size: B04A. I fished main lake side of Pew island. I was going to go out tomoroow am, but I think I will stay home and mow. I will be in the pm. Need to replentish Lures.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I just got out from a 3 day/3 night stay at my local hospital for pancreitis. Those darn saugeye are lucky that I am out of commision this weekend.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Got on the water at 6am and had the first 2 in the boat by 6:15. Then it went dry for a few hours. Picked up a 4 nice white bass and 4 channel cats and a LM bass in between the saugeye break to keep us interested. Was just about to call it a day at noon and picked up another eye. Caught 5 nice ones in the next half hr trolling the stump field over by Lakeview. Then like a light switch they shut off again. Went 7 for 12 for the day. It heated up and started getting a little crowded for our liking so we headed home. All eyes caught were keepers ranging right at 15 to 18 1/2in.

Linebacker43


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Heres a pic of the 7 from Sat. morning


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

sorry to hear about your hospital trip Saugmon. Did you have to get your pancreas removed?? What a crappy way to spend a weekend! Hope your feeling better!

Linebacker43


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Not sure about schools, but I have caught 13 in two trips and they were all within an 800 foot circle according to my gps. Got 5 sunday am 1 dink, all fish were caught between 630 and 715am, all on chartreuse 100 bandits 29-36ft back, west side of lake. Picked up some planer boards this evening, gonna give them a try tomorrow later in the morning, cause I'm sure it wont go well 5am trying planer boards for the first time. I wish there was a decent place within 30 minutes of columbus to get a decent selection of bandits, it is pitiful. Nap time leaving in two hours...Report back later.:T


----------



## Biggun's (May 7, 2007)

Hey Saugmon sorry about your little flair up. (but it did give the rest of us a chance to sneek in a few) Nice fish Backer43 and Puge. Wife and I boated 4 keepers eyes early saturday and all shut down. (other than catfish / white bass) Hey Puge give Gander Mountain online a try on Bandits. They have a good selection with free shipping. Probably be back up there this weekend along with a few 1000 others!
Hope to see Saugmon back on the lake this weekend. Just not the same without ya!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

puge said:


> I wish there was a decent place within 30 minutes of columbus to get a decent selection of bandits, it is pitiful. Nap time leaving in two hours...Report back later.:T


Lakeside bass pro is the only place around that carries a nice selection of bandits.If I run into a hot color,usually I try to buy up the rest of their stock so nobody else can get them!!!!!

They used to carry a nice selection of bombers up til a couple years ago. Check the price tags in the back of each pack because the new stock has a higher price than the older stock.She (owner) didn't feel like changing stickers on every pack of bait in the shop. 

All those other local baitshops don't have squat for saugeye trolling. You'd figure walmart would try to drive out those local bait shops but they carry very few shallowdivers.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Well today did not go so well. 0 eyes, 3 wb, 2 crappie, and 4 nice channel cats, if ya wanna catch some cats throw on a red crank and have at it, I had to take it off cuz they wouldn't leave it alone. Rough day for me, saw a couple people stop with fish on bet never saw the net come out. Had to reset due to weeds probably 15 times, they are growing fast, better hurry...


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your pancreitis Saugmon. I hit Indian for the first time in my boat Saturday but didn't get on the lake till 7. Trolled 100s and some thin fins with my brother most of the morning. Picked up one nice healthy 17" eye and a couple fat wbs. It started getting hot so we headed toward the pack and tried to find some gills which seem to be off the beds already. We went over by Long and only found 2 keeper gills in that were pulled off the bank a bit.

I don't know the buoy # but it seemed like every time we circled it for the first couple of hours we had a hit or a fish on. Too bad we only got one eye.

Saugmon, if you ever have a spot open I would love to come over and figure out how to do the trolling thing at IL. If you want to come to Alum, Delaware, or Hoover we can use my ride or you can just jump on mine if I tow over.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Heading back up after work tomorrow to give it another shot. Have a hard time going somewhere else right now since have had decent success last 3 times we been up. Hopefully we can get a few more. Will report back tomorrow evening!

Linebacker43


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

i will be out tonight after work. Hope to be on the water by 530 pm. Maybe can beat my boat record of 3 keeper eye's.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

The last 2 days,my kidneys were working overtime.My other innerds still screwed up,so have to keep close to a jon, LOL! I see the doc today at 1:15 to see how much longer before I go back to work. 

MDBuckeye: I'm on vacation the week of june 3rd,right around the full moon!!!!!Let me know if you wanna ride during the week.I'm usually booked up on the weekends.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

Trolled from 530 pm to 845. Main lake side of pew island around to seminiole. 2 keepers eyes, 1 wb, 2 fish nt landed. At least one was an eye. The only thing i could get hits on was the Bomber CC Craw/Chartreuse Belly
Size: B04A
Model: B04ABCC

Not matter what I put on the other poles no hits...Bandits 100's, bomber02, rapalas. hot n tot...nothing.

On the positive I DID NO LOSE ANY LURES!!!! It was a very nice night to be on the water!


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Got on the water right around 9am again and by 915 had a 18" in the boat. Should have packed up and left then....lol! Trolled Lakeview down around Seminole and Pew Islands and back again and down west side wall. Picked up tons of veggies the whole day. No white bass or cats either. Only fish that was caught was on blue/chrome static shad. Zilch on bandis/bombers, even tried some traps and baby 1 minuses. Gonna try and get there real early on Sat and try our luck before the sun gets up and all the pleasure boats and sun kills us! Good luck to who ever gets out the rest of the week!

Linebacker43


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Tons of veggies? That don't sound good.With no thunderstorms and lots of heat and sun,looks like it's going to turn out to be another 2010 weedfest.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

I noticed a difference in just one day. Last Sunday I only had 2 weeds all day, and Monday I bet it was 15 or more.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Where planning to head back up way early sat. morning. If you guys get out today could you give me a water temp report? Saugmon I read on here last year but cant remember what you said about when they really start slowing down at what water temp? I'm sure it will be up there quite a bit since wed. but just wanted to check with you or whom ever else frequents the lake for trolling. Like I said we are gonna try to be on the water by 430ish am and give it a shot. Good Luck to everyone that gets out today and have a fun and safe holiday weekend!


Linebacker43


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've caught them in mid to high 80's. Water on the bottom should be cooler still. Once it turns over and mid to high 80's on top and bottom,well then the saugeye do their disappearing act. I'd be more worried about the weed situation than the water temp right now because that water temp will go up and down like a yoyo during the next couple storms. We're still overdue for another coldfront or 2.

If you're going out that early,concentrate on the rock points and rock banks.The big ones tend to hug them pre dawn.


----------



## speedyr (Mar 31, 2012)

do any of you IL trollers ever troll ALUM? I am just a close to it as IL. I would like to troll there for eyes too. So far, all my cranks are for the 4-6 ft range. What ranges do I need to target there, especially as it gets hotter?


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

I go with 200 (5-8) and 300 (8-12) size bandits at alum. Don't really use 300 too much anymore because with bandits I can always seem to get about 2ft deeper than they say, so 10 ft is reachable with the 200 series. Never have targeted flats at alum, I always troll acrossed points which mean your only really gonna get a bite over the points. Almost every saugeye I have caught is when the bait starts banging bottom coming up the point or right when it is coming off the other side. So then you think ok ill just troll parallel to the points so I can stay on top of them, tried so many times and haven't got one yet. Probably a better idea to stop and throw a jig if you get a couple off the same point.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Water temp was 79 yesterday morning. I drove up to check out the lake and she sure looks blue from the road. We need some storms to stir up the water to halt the weed growth. I did stop by lakeside bass pro and picked up a couple bandit 100's orange crush to try out next week.


----------



## Ville Boy (Jul 31, 2011)

Went up yesterday and trolled from 6 am till noon. I didn't notice the weeds being bad at all. Had several snags but lost no lures - even found a floating rapala close to oldfield beach. No luck on crankbaits or saugeye but plenty of 15-18 inch channel cats on crawler harnesses. The water color was good but there were a lot of spots where it was really muddy. It was weird just areas maybe the size of a baseball infield muddy in the middle of the lake.

Thanks for the continued posts about Indian guys!


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

probably the waves from the pleasure boaters hitting shallow flats and humps.


----------

